# Two hairless boys in need of home 1 hr east of dallas



## mollyward05 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have two hairless boys that are in need of a loving home!! i absolutley love these guys and dont want to see them go but unfortunatly i just dont have the time to spend with them anymore!!  they are less then a year old probably about 8 or 9 months old. 
their names are Kodo and Podo and they are brothers. 

Kodo is slighty smaller then Podo, but much much more sweeter! he has Black eyes
Podo is Huge! my little fat rat!!  he is mostly blind so he doesnt trust strange people that much at first, but he is a sweet boy! he is also albino with little white fuz on his face and red eyes

they will come with a cage, and all the goodies and toys that are already in there.

*i am asking for a rehoming fee of $75.00 since there are two boys and a cage to ensure that they are going to go to a good and loving home!! (willing to talk about the fee if needed)* they would make a great christmas present for someone to love on!!

if you are interested please send me a message and let me know and i will be happy to send some pictures!!


----------



## RatHappyRattery (Dec 14, 2010)

What adorable boyz, i pray they find looking and forever homes. If i wasnt on the other side of the world, they would be mine ;D


----------



## mollyward05 (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you! 

i found them a home with three loving young boys to take care of them!! 

i hope for the best for them! my boyz will be missed terribly!!!


----------

